# two rifles I am considering purchasing



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

A lady in the same town inherited a bunch of firearms after her father passed away. I am considering makinga purchase or two and I want to know what you think. The first is a Remington 700 BDL .270 with a Redfeild Widefeild 3x9 scope. The rifle is near mint. Thay are asking 450$ The second is a Weatherby Ultra Mark V in .270 WBY Maginum. This has a wood stock with white spacers around the pistol grip etc. It has a 3x9 Weatherby scope. They want 875$ Both looked like they had never been in the woods before. I checked out Gunbroker etc and prices are all over the map. I love the rifles but i am not sure of the scopes...the Remington is priced below new rifles but is this a good deal for a used rifle with ascope I may yank off for a Leupold or Nikon and the Weatherby's are all over the map.

Any comments? Are these good deals for near mint used rifles with these scopes? I would use the the Remington as my Michigan deer rifle. I do not know what I would do with the Weatherby right now...give me an excuse to by a safe.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The 270Wby cartridge is outstanding and nothing in the .277 cal is as fast as the 270Wby in production rifles. The Weatherby rifle if it is the model you are talking about is a great rifle and if it is a Weatherby scope it is worth it for two reasons. First it is a well made scope, Second it has collector value. If money is not a real issue you would do well to get the Weatherby.


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Beartooth. I appreciate your POV.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm new here and relatively new to "high-powered rifles and scopes", (not to guns and carbines in general), but I'd like to offer this:

In 1983, a fellow carpenter was getting divorced and selling his stuff. I bought his 700BDL 7MM mag with a Redfield Rangefinder scope on it.... I think it was a 3-9x40, but might've been larger. I paid him $275. About 2 years later I sold it, like a dummy, for $350. It was used but in nearly mint condition. I know I only put about 40 rounds through it.

Today, I don;t think you could get that setup for less than $700. It appears to me the one the lady has is more than fairly priced. I would get the Remington too, if it were me (it aint).

Good luck and Merry Christmas!

ON EDIT: I've been thinking about that rifle and scope I had. I'm pretty sure it was a widefield too.... a Rangefinder Widefield. Maybe that one the lady has isn;t a rangefinder, but $450 for that setup sounds too good to pass up.... if you could afford it after getting the Weatherby.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you have the money, snag them both. Those are bargain prices on a couple great rifles...


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK Stretch, ND, and Beartooth...I did my research.

Remington 700 BDL - I checked deals on gun broker etc. and you cannot touch the Remington 700 BDL w/o the scope for less then 540$. On the way over I called a few gun shops and they wanted in the 700's$ for a new CDL and in the 800$'s for a BDL. Now add the 3x9 Redfeild, rings and sling...Now how much would you pay? You cannot find a scratch or nick on it and the instruction manual was in a sealed case. This rifle is in a case under my bed now. This will be a Michigan deer rifle.

Weatherby Mark V .270 Mag - Hell the stocks are going for 600-700$. Now take a near mint rifle with with a weatherby 3X9 scope and rings, sling and hard Dbl gun case? I put down 50$. I just do not know if I can take this to the gun range let alone in the woods? too nice.

Pictures to follow


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Not a weatherby nut , but I'd check to see where it was made. German versions bring quite a premium over the japanese ones.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, congratulations on the Remington! It was more of a deal than I originally thought, I guess, but I'm not really accurately "up" on rifle prices, current or past 

Your paragraph about the Weatherby is unclear. Did you get the gun? ...or just put a $50 retainer on it?

I'd shoot them both, were it me (it aint). I never have been one to keep a beautiful $300 knife in a "safe", so I think I'd at least have the Weatherby at the range, if not in the woods (with a little pampering perhaps)!

Good on you for at least getting the Remington!


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Weatherby is a Japanese vintage. 2009 Standard catalog of Firearms said that a German made Weatherby commands a 25% premium. The authors said "while the Japenese rifles are everybit as fine a firearm as the German versions, collecters have given an approximate 25% premium to the German-manufactured version."

They said that a Weatehrby in excellent condition is worth $850. They quote retail pricing howver. This Weatherby has a Weatherby 3x9 scope and a hardcase. I don't know but the prices in this catalog seem little low for the few guns I compared that are listed in shops and on gunbroker and Guns America. Also some of the prices are no higher then 2007 version.

Anyway, I put down $50 on the Weatherby. with $825 to follow. I will take this to the range and I promised myself this will do one out west trip...not on a horseback trip though!


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I always thought of Weatherby as a U.S. company with their rifles made in the U.S.

I had no idea they made them overseas.


----------



## mrbigtex (Jan 6, 2009)

You have found a deal for both rifles. Feel free to use the Weatherby in the woods as long as it's pampered and protected and it will hold or increase in value. The BDL will make an excellent all-around hunting rifle. Congrats.


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mr. Big Tex. Thanks for your comments. Now would you mine telling my wife this? I need a little support with all my purchases that i made in the past 3 months.

Waetherby Mark V .270 Weatherby Ma
Remington .270 BDL
CVA Optima Pro 50 cal
Nikon Prostaff 3x9 with a Prosatff 550 Rangefinder
Colt 1991 45 ACP
Colt Frontier Scout 22/22MAG
Ultra High Products single shot .22

I told my wife when beach front property becomes available you buy it! BTW this is a quote that the CEO our company made before makeing the aquisition that should send us in to bankruptcy.

I have to cool it and lay low for a awhile


----------

